# Expertools



## Experience1986 (31. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

Hab heute meine Gainward Powerpack 450/ Pro mit TV Out und nVidea Geforce 4 MX 420 Chipsatz (64 MB, PCI) bekommen.

Auf derf Treiber CD befindet sich ein Tool mit dem namen Expertools. In diesem kann man in der Kategorie Performance die MHZ-Zahl von dem Grafikprozessortakt und dem Bildspeichertakt ändern.

Meine Frage, kann das zu schäden führen, wenn man diese Werte auf Maximal setzt?

Zudem ruttelt die Grafikkarte bei spielen, überwiegend bei Rennspielen, wenn man neben anderen Gegnern ffährt, dann kann man kaum noch was sehen. Ich hab es auch schon mit den geringsten Details versucht, aber immer das selbe, muss aber dazu sagen, das ich nur einen 500 MHZ Celeron habe, aber daffür 386 MB Ram. Ich hab auch noch die neue DirectX Version 9 installiert.

Ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen. Habe bereits die neuesten VGA und BIOS Treiber für meine GFX Karten runtergeladen und installiert.


----------



## fasty (31. Dezember 2002)

keine ahnung wie hoch man deine karte takten kann, einfach mal googlen und schlau machen 

zu dem ruckeln:

würde sagen das liegt an der cpu, die bremst das system schon ziemlich stark aus. es bringt absolut nix ne schnelle graka zu haben aber dafür ne langsame cpu ...


----------



## Experience1986 (31. Dezember 2002)

das ruckeln hat sich erledigt, ich hab mir jetzt die allerneuesten nVidia Treiber runtergeladen


----------



## Paule (3. Januar 2003)

also von dem Direct X 9 würde ich dir trotzdem abraten...das soll wohl nicht so sehr stabil laufen habe ich gehört , ausserdem brauchst du das im Moment sogut wie gar nicht , da noch nichtmal deine Grafikkarte DirectX9 unterstützt , weder deine Rechner die Geshwindigkeit hätte , DirectX9 erweiterungen ordentlich rüberzubringen , also ich würde eher zu dem direct X8.0 oder 8.1 raten , die genauen unterschiede , weiss ich jetzt nicht....aber mit denen soll es auch keine Probleme bisher geben...

GRüße
Paule


----------

